# Good Snapper Shootin'



## FiletFisherman (Jun 5, 2009)

Got invited by a couple family friends to tag along on a fishing trip... the only catch was they'd let me and my uncle make a few dives along the way. Headed out of Dauphin Island Marina around 0600 in hopes of letting the fishermen get their share and we get ours.... and we did. First dive wasn't real good as we couldn't find the structure that we had previously marked. My uncle's weight belt came off at 120 feet of water which made for an interesting few seconds of me grabbing him and kicking us to the bottom to retrieve his weight belt. The second and third dives were beautiful with 25+ vis. We managed to shoot 4 big snapper anywhere between 15-27 pounds, as well as a few decent triggers.
I managed to get my biggest snapper to date, which was 27 pounds. Here's a few pics of the snaps. Happy Diving.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice group of fish you guys got.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang that's a haul!!! Good on ya!!


----------



## offshore angler 24 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dustin, if was great having you and Fred on the boat with us. Y'all were a great crew along with everybody else. When u get ready to go again just give us a call. Great pics


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Just seems to me , that takes the fun out of fishing .just my opinion.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Just seems to me , that takes the fun out of fishing .just my opinion.


to me, anybody can stand in a boat, you know, young, old, male or female, whatever, and drop a line with a hook and some food on it over a spot that shows fish life on a color bottom machine and catch a fish. but when you decide to say hey man you know what, i am going to strap on an extra hundred pounds of gear, jump in the water where everything lives, swim down say maybe one hundred feet below the surface of the gulf of mexico, while breathing out of a tank strapped to my back, and attempt to shoot a large red snapper, hoping that i stone him dead, and in most cases i want, and i will have to roll around on the bottom of the gulf with this beast in his world, not mine, and then attempt to get a stringer through his eye balls, and if i am lucky, i will then attach him to my body, reload that speargun and do it again. yea, standing in a boat is cool. just my opinion.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> Just seems to me , that takes the fun out of fishing .just my opinion.


Have you ever tried it(spearfishing)? Things are not always as they "seem". And that's a fact!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Just seems to me , that takes the fun out of fishing .just my opinion.


 
More sporting than hook in line fishing, no doubt. Best combination of hunting/fishing ever. You have to spot the fish, and many times trick him into coming close enough to you to get a good shot. Then you battle him, fight off sharks, and make it back to the boat without running out of air or gettin bent. Try it sometime.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice fish, by the way!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

spear em said:


> to me, anybody can stand in a boat, you know, young, old, male or female, whatever, and drop a line with a hook and some food on it over a spot that shows fish life on a color bottom machine and catch a fish. but when you decide to say hey man you know what, i am going to strap on an extra hundred pounds of gear, jump in the water where everything lives, swim down say maybe one hundred feet below the surface of the gulf of mexico, while breathing out of a tank strapped to my back, and attempt to shoot a large red snapper, hoping that i stone him dead, and in most cases i want, and i will have to roll around on the bottom of the gulf with this beast in his world, not mine, and then attempt to get a stringer through his eye balls, and if i am lucky, i will then attach him to my body, reload that speargun and do it again. yea, standing in a boat is cool. just my opinion.


Couldn't of said it better Bradley!!!

Amercina...takes the sport out? One on one battle, in there world... and bigger predators than you wanting what is on the end of your spear-shaft flopping around sending distres signals...trying to wrap the line around you, fin you, knock your mask off your face and your regulator out of your mouth... Ummmm...not very sporting?

Watch this video of the second AJ woopin my ass...and tell me you have ever battled on a boat that hard.

http://www.vimeo.com/15378647

Filetfisher.....nice job to you and your uncle! And good thinkin makin a quick reaction when he lost his belt!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. As for the hook and line fishing versus spearfishing debate, I do both. Sometimes either one can be a challenge but I have shot fish at basically point blank range. I'm not sure if the spear was all the way out of the gun before it went through the fish and I distinctly remember thinking. "this is so easy it isn't even fun." Other times, I have seen the bigger fish take off before coming in range.

Either way, nice fish and 27lbs is a solid fish spearing or catching.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Spearos get it; others don't. Fisherman that don't dive suit me just fine. That's one less guy picking the best fish from a spot versus taking what bites his hook.

Nice haul fellas!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice catch! Looks like someone went "fishin'" on the forum again...and caught a few!  Clay, enjoyed the video...nice haul!


----------

